# Solved: want to install Vista, but want to keep windows 8 in case Iwant to go back t



## kathyc01772 (Nov 18, 2014)

I am having a lot of troubles with my toshiba laptop using windows 8.1. I want to install my old version of windows vista to see if my problems all disappear. If they do, I will keep vista and live happily ever after. But if vista does not work any better, I want to go back to win 8.1 and work on solving the problems. I do not have any disks with win 8, so how will I be able to reinstall it? I have a disk with vista.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

What's the model name and complete model number of that Toshiba laptop?

Note: The complete model number will be 2 sets of characters separated by a dash.

----------------------------------------------------------

What's the version(Home Basic, Home Premium, Business, Ultimate, etc.) and bit version(32, 64) of Windows Vista on that disc?

Do you have a legal 25-character product key to activate it after it's installed?

----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## kathyc01772 (Nov 18, 2014)

Toshiba Satellite C55D-B5308
Vista home premium, 32 bit and yes I have a legal 25 character product key.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> Toshiba Satellite C55D-B5308
> Vista home premium, 32 bit and yes I have a legal 25 character product key.


*Toshiba Satellite C55D-B5308* (PSCMYU-00G015) - originally comes with Windows 8.1 32-bit/64-bit
(see below thumbnail)

It appears to have these primary devices:

AMD Radeon HD 8210 graphics

Realtek High Definition Audio

Realtek ethernet

Atheros or Broadcom wireless

Elan or Synaptics touchpad

Their descriptions can be confirmed by examining the Device Manager.

There should be Windows Vista 32-bit drivers available for all of them.



> I am having a lot of troubles with my toshiba laptop using windows 8.1. I want to install my old version of windows vista to see if my problems all disappear.
> But if vista does not work any better, I want to go back to win 8.1 and work on solving the problems. I do not have any disks with win 8, so how will I be able to reinstall it?


What problems are you having that's making you want to switch from Windows 8.1 to Windows Vista?

Unless you have a recovery disc kit for Windows 8.1., once you wipe it out and make the switch to Windows Vista, you have no way of going back.

Some new computers that come with Windows 8.1 also make it difficult to downgrade to an older operating system.

-----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## kathyc01772 (Nov 18, 2014)

Oh boy, now I am worse off than ever. If I wipe out win 8.1 and install Vista and it doesn't accept it, I will not be able to go back. (since I do not have any setup disks. There goes my plan B right out the window. I was using vista for the past several years and it has gotten slower and slower as it only has 2GB of ram and everything these days uses more memory than what is available. So I bought the new toshiba laptop that had 4GB of ram and I added another 4GB of Crucial ddr3 to bring it up to 8 GB. Since I was only using 2GB before, I thought I would have more than enough with the 8. But the new laptop with windows 8.1 has never worked right, right from the start. I have tried everything to get it to work, but as soon as I load chrome or IE or Opera it slows to a crawl, using up 99% of my CPU. As soon as I shut down whatever browser I am using, the CPU goes back to low numbers in the teens and 20's. As soon as I open a browser, it shoots back up to the 90's again. It recognizes the 8GB of ram, but only uses around 23% of ram and never uses more than 5% of disk. But the CPU is still in the 90's. So, I thought with the 8GB of ram, if I went back to Vista, it would work great since it worked better at 2GB than windows 8.1 does with 8GB. But now I am doubting that I could load a windows version that is this much behind the latest version they have designed this laptop for. 
My original laptop with the vista max's out at 2GB so I can't even take this extra ram and add it to that one. 
Any suggestions?


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

I think that if you partition your hard drive you can install Windows Vista in it. First of all, make sure there are drivers available for your computer. When installing Windows Vista, make sure you select the proper partition letter so you won't delete your Windows 8 OS.


----------



## kathyc01772 (Nov 18, 2014)

I might be able to give that a try this afternoon and see what happens. I will probably have more questions while doing this, so if possible please don't mark this as solved yet.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I've never partitioned a hard drive and dual booted with 2 operating systems, so I'll stay out of that conversation.

I've never used Windows 8/8.1 nor owned a computer that came with it, so I'm not familiar with its install and setup process. 

-----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

I have partitioned my hard drive with Windows 10 beta, Windows 7 and Windows XP without any problems at all. I also deleted the Windows 10 beta partition and still my computer runs without any problems. The suggestion I gave is just an optional choice for her to make but to be on the safe side I would just install another hard drive for a test.

First of all, make a disc copy of your OS machine (Windows 8.1). Follow instructions from your computer manufacturer on how to do it.


----------



## kathyc01772 (Nov 18, 2014)

I've got a spare HD. I think that is what I will do. I'll format the drive and install it, then install vista and see how that works? If it doesn't work out, I can then simply put the old drive back in and be back to where I started, correct?


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

kathyc01772 said:


> I've got a spare HD. I think that is what I will do. I'll format the drive and install it, then install vista and see how that works? If it doesn't work out, I can then simply put the old drive back in and be back to where I started, correct?


Correct. But before you start if your computer is a desktop with several hard drives installed, make sure you first unplug them so you won't loose any important documents you may have there. Once you are done you can reconnect them back again. Make sure when you install the OS to be sure that all drivers are installed in the correct partition.


----------



## renegade600 (Jun 22, 2006)

just a few things to consider,

if you have not gone to toshibas website to see if there are vista drivers for your specific computer model, you need to do that first. If they do not specifically have vista drivers for your laptop, then I would strongly urge you NOT to install vista - especially since it is a laptop. If there are not drivers and you go ahead and install, you could have worse problems than you are having now. 

the vista disk you have must not have come from another computer, say system builders or say anything about for distribution with a new computer only. If it was used to justify an upgrade, If any of that is true, you cannot use it or if you go ahead and install it, it could be declared non genuine. 

if you can install vista, it will need to be a 64 bit version in order to help you because of the amount of ram you have. 

you can create a drive image of your current install using a utility such as clonezilla. This way you can go back to it if vista does not work properly. 

if you post the problems you are having with win8 in the win8 section, maybe someone there can help.


----------



## kathyc01772 (Nov 18, 2014)

This has gotten way over my head.  The vista disk that I have is 32 bit. I am happy that you pointed out many of the problems that I would be running into. Guess I will try to figure out why win 8.1 is giving me so much trouble, that looks like the easier way to handle this. Thank you for saving me a whole bunch of frustration.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> Guess I will try to figure out why win 8.1 is giving me so much trouble, that looks like the easier way to handle this.


I agree.

----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## kathyc01772 (Nov 18, 2014)

Thank you to everyone that offered assistance.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

What is needed here IMHO is not Vista
There will be no drivers for Vista for that computer on the Toshiba site and you will have too many problems to make the exercise worthwhile
Vista cannot be installed UEFI and that computer is UEFI firmware so it will have to be installed MBR
The job is not worthwhile

What is needed is to get you happy with 8.1
Please start by listing what it is that you are not feeling at ease with

I have read post 5 - please send this to start with
http://static.techguy.org/download/SysInfo.exe

copy and paste the info in the white box


----------



## RaytheBear (Sep 14, 2010)

and if I may add one last thing to convince you to stay away from Vista, MS will stop supporting it in: April 11, 2017 That is Less than 2 years away.


----------



## kathyc01772 (Nov 18, 2014)

I have a desktop hp envy23 with win 8.1 and I love it. So I bought the toshiba laptop for mobile purposes, but it has been frustrating to use and no matter what I have done to date, it has not changed anything. It came with 4gb of ram so I thought maybe it just needed additional ram. I went to crucial and had the website determine the type of ram I had ad the type I needed to add and I added another 4 GB. It reserved almost all of it and I was able to change that so that it recognized all of it, yet it still doesn't seem to use it because in task manager is almost always shows a steady line at around 23-25%. Anyway, here is what you asked for and I would most certainly appreciate any help in getting this laptop running correctly.
Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 8.1 with Bing, 64 bit
Processor: AMD E1-2100 APU with Radeon(TM) HD Graphics, AMD64 Family 22
Model 0 Stepping 1
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 7604 Mb
Graphics Card: AMD Radeon HD 8210, 512 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 466083 MB, Free - 435262 MB;
Motherboard: TOSHIBA, ZKWAE
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Disabled


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. What change did you make please to accomplish this


> It reserved almost all of it and I was able to change that so that it recognized all of it,


windows 8.1 will reserve ram, usually most of it, but then as and when it is needed for programs and applications it will release it, all except that required for the system - which is known as system reserved

2. The sys info utility shows windows defender disabled but that is a glitch in our utility
Most laptops come with a free trial of an AV
Please confirm if yours did and what it was
Also please confirm what AV you are using, the fact it shows WD disabled does not as I said mean that it is but neither does it mean that is what you are using

3. I do not know how long you have had the Toshiba or under what wishes and preferences for use and performance you bought it
However although we can improve - possibly it will NEVER perform as a gaming laptop, it will only ever play the MOST BASIC of games and it will never perform well for watching - streaming video.
It has a very basic SLOW processor that cannot be changed as it is what is known as Ball Grid array - part of the motherboard

It may be called the E1-2100 bit its actual speed is 1GHZ 
It cannot be overclocked
Here is the spec
AMD E1-2100 APU 
http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/Jaguar/AMD-E1-Series%20E1-2100.html

and here is a comparison table 
http://www.cpubenchmark.net/cpu.php?cpu=AMD+E1-2100+APU

I am sorry if I am the bearer of bad news, but of course how you feel depends on what wishes and expressions of desire you bought it under

Quite poor reviews but then as most people have said - a budget priced laptop
http://www.toshiba.com/us/computers/laptops/satellite/C50/C55D-B5308/reviews?order=desc&pop=true


----------



## kathyc01772 (Nov 18, 2014)

ha! ok, my 'budget priced' laptop. I guess I was expecting a little too much. As you point out, no matter what they call the processor, it is merely 1ghz. I bought it to use while having morning coffee and check my email and see the morning weather report. It accomplishes this, but at a slow rate. I had no idea it would be this slow. I notice that in the review page it says 
4GB DDR3L 1600MHz (Memory is not user upgradeable, factory installed only). It was difficult to get to it, but I was able to accomplish it. That either makes me good, or makes them think average people cannot accomplish such tasks. 
I reset it to the factory settings after trying as many suggestions as I received. I had AVG installed at one point and disabled windows defender. After reading what some of these programs do to the registry, I decided not to put anything extra in it, as I never went anywhere or did anything that could cause troubles anyway, just basic email and news.
Guess I will leave well enough alone and accept the fact that it is a budget priced computer and I got what I paid for. I appreciate your help and I hope others have learned from this. kathy


----------



## ChengJ8603 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hello kathc01772,

I will do my best to try to answer question, as I am beginner with computers. I heard you said that you have disk with Vista on it. I know this works with Linux, but you could change the order of booting in system BIOS, so you can boot from the disk with Vista, and you can change the order and boot with Windows 8/8.1 as well. Not sure if this will work, because of Safe Boot (For my computer), but it worked when I booted Linux on USB.

-I hope this helped,

ChengJ8603

EDIT- This would be just to see if Vista runs better, I don't know of any other way to do this in my experience


----------



## renegade600 (Jun 22, 2006)

ChengJ8603 said:


> Hello kathc01772,
> 
> I will do my best to try to answer question, as I am beginner with computers. I heard you said that you have disk with Vista on it. I know this works with Linux, but you could change the order of booting in system BIOS, so you can boot from the disk with Vista, and you can change the order and boot with Windows 8/8.1 as well. Not sure if this will work, because of Safe Boot (For my computer), but it worked when I booted Linux on USB.
> 
> ...


Your suggestion might work but you missed a couple of things. there is more than 4 gig s of ram involved and vista is 32 bit. Not worth installing since 32 bit will not see or use the excess ram.


----------



## renegade600 (Jun 22, 2006)

kathyc01772 said:


> ha! ok, my 'budget priced' laptop. I guess I was expecting a little too much. As you point out, no matter what they call the processor, it is merely 1ghz. I bought it to use while having morning coffee and check my email and see the morning weather report. It accomplishes this, but at a slow rate. I had no idea it would be this slow. I notice that in the review page it says
> 4GB DDR3L 1600MHz (Memory is not user upgradeable, factory installed only). It was difficult to get to it, but I was able to accomplish it. That either makes me good, or makes them think average people cannot accomplish such tasks.
> I reset it to the factory settings after trying as many suggestions as I received. I had AVG installed at one point and disabled windows defender. After reading what some of these programs do to the registry, I decided not to put anything extra in it, as I never went anywhere or did anything that could cause troubles anyway, just basic email and news.
> Guess I will leave well enough alone and accept the fact that it is a budget priced computer and I got what I paid for. I appreciate your help and I hope others have learned from this. kathy


based on your usage, the laptop is perfect You may still have a lot of bloatware on the computer that could be removed and things in startup that could be disable to help speed things up. maybe try a different browser instead of ie if you are using ie.


----------



## ChengJ8603 (Jun 27, 2015)

Okay,thanks for telling me


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

according to the spec I now see it came with Norton 
Are you saying yours did not - or it did and then you installed AVG
This is rather important.
Whatever it came with and whatever you have installed
Have you run the uninstall utility for any AV you are not now using, in addition to uninstalling from Programs and Features

If you wish me to work with me please make no changes or installations of anything except what I suggest
Other changes can completely throw me of the path to attempting to place this laptop in the best condition possible for you
Re the suggestion by my colleague


> You may still have a lot of bloatware on the computer that could be removed and things in startup that could be disable to help speed things up.


This is indeed a matter to be addressed but - all work must be done in a sequence in order to keep trace of what has been accomplished


----------



## renegade600 (Jun 22, 2006)

Macboatmaster said:


> according to the spec I now see it came with Norton
> Are you saying yours did not - or it did and then you installed AVG
> This is rather important.
> Whatever it came with and whatever you have installed
> ...


I totally agree with this. when you are getting specific help in determining what is slowing down your computer, it is best to follow the advice of one person and only that person until the end. If you don't and try to follow a hodge podge of different advice, there could be conflicts and it could create other problems.


----------



## kathyc01772 (Nov 18, 2014)

Any changes that have been made were done before I came here looking for help. If it helps, I can post a picture showing all the programs that are installed?







[/URL][/IMG] I will not make any changes on my own. I don't play any of the games and I do not use microsoft office.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Kathy
Offline for an hour or so for evening meal
Please answer my question about the AV programs
This is your starting point
What was there when you bought it
what did you install - AVG


Both need to be addressed with the use of their - eg Norton - AVG tools
Post please and when I come back we will start there


----------



## kathyc01772 (Nov 18, 2014)

it came with norton studio. It is still in the laptop although it has never been installed. I think it asked me if I wanted to install it and I clicked no. But it was never removed. I installed AVG right after I bought it, but when I reset the laptop to it's original out of the box settings, AVG was no longer here. The only other program that I have installed is a photo program named Fastone. I installed Chrome as my web browser at some point. Other than that, the laptop is the way it was shipped from the factory. 
That was for software, the only change I made in hardware was to install 4GB of cruicial ddr3 ram.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. Set a restore point
control panel system, system protection on left pane
and then create button
name it whatever you wish

2. Go back to Control Panel programs and features
uninstall the following
A. Toshiba eco utility - it manages the power settings of your laptop - but not always very well
B. Groupon 
C. AMD Quick Stream - an unwanted internet optimization program
http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/AMDQuickStreamTechnology.aspx
D. I would uninstall Pokki start menu - it was OK with 8 it is not needed on 8.1 as of course the start menu is far more easily accesed than it was on 8

Please post back when you are at that stage


----------



## kathyc01772 (Nov 18, 2014)

ok, I uninstalled all of the above.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. Open task manager please - that is right click the white Microsoft flag left of taskbar and click task manager
Then click the start up tab and tell me please which entries are enabled

2. now go back to the Microsoft flag right click and click admin cmd prompt
type
sfc /scannow

press enter please report results of that scan. It is a system file check

3. IF THAT system file check reports ALL IS IN ORDER proceed as below.
If it reports there are errors that cannot be fixed DO NOT proceed please wait for a reply

Disk Cleanup
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-gb/...nup#delete-files-using-disk-cleanup=windows-8

Run please including system files - check all boxes
DO not progress more options on point 6.


----------



## kathyc01772 (Nov 18, 2014)

ok, posted wrong info before. this is correct:








[/URL][/IMG]

Scan turned out normal. 
performed disk cleanup.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

disable all of western digital entries
leave the 3 Toshiba entries above those as they are
disable KeNotify MFC
disable google chrome
disable Cataylst Control centre Launcher
disable Host App Pokki


These are only disabled from running at startup
your system will load faster with those settings


Re the entry shown as program - right click that entry and click open file location - then post what it relates to


----------



## kathyc01772 (Nov 18, 2014)

Ok, disabled all that you said to do. I right clicked the 'program' entry and the click open file location was not able to highlight. Nor was I able to click on 'properties' to see if I could learn anything about it.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

download the free malwarebytes
Although you are downloading the free one careful attention is required during the install process to opt out of the free trial of the premium version.
Please do check and ensure you do opt out
when you have it installed and updated run a scan
IF it finds anything allow it quarantine it and then click history tab
application logs left pane
scan log and on many window copy and paste to reply
https://www.malwarebytes.org/antimalware/


----------



## kathyc01772 (Nov 18, 2014)

Malwarebytes Anti-Malware
www.malwarebytes.org

Scan Date: 7/4/2015
Scan Time: 2:20 PM
Logfile: SCAN.txt
Administrator: Yes

Version: 2.1.8.1057
Malware Database: v2015.07.04.03
Rootkit Database: v2015.07.03.01
License: Free
Malware Protection: Disabled
Malicious Website Protection: Disabled
Self-protection: Disabled

OS: Windows 8.1
CPU: x64
File System: NTFS
User: kathleen

Scan Type: Threat Scan
Result: Completed
Objects Scanned: 391199
Time Elapsed: 47 min, 18 sec

Memory: Enabled
Startup: Enabled
Filesystem: Enabled
Archives: Enabled
Rootkits: Disabled
Heuristics: Enabled
PUP: Enabled
PUM: Enabled

Processes: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Modules: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Keys: 2
PUP.Optional.HomePageHelper.A, HKU\S-1-5-21-34764829-2575700037-636409293-1001\SOFTWARE\MICROSOFT\INTERNET EXPLORER\SEARCHSCOPES\{73D45735-E751-11E4-826A-F0761C4E02F5}, Quarantined, [0bb8439a9bef78be2d164ab68e76b34d], 
PUP.Optional.HomePageHelper.A, HKU\S-1-5-21-34764829-2575700037-636409293-1001\SOFTWARE\MICROSOFT\INTERNET EXPLORER\SEARCHSCOPES\{95566B53-F639-11E4-826A-F0761C4E02F5}, Quarantined, [5e65b12c1f6b1620dd66ae5253b10ff1],

Registry Values: 8
PUP.Optional.HomePageHelper.A, HKU\S-1-5-21-34764829-2575700037-636409293-1001\SOFTWARE\MICROSOFT\INTERNET EXPLORER\SEARCHSCOPES\{73D45735-E751-11E4-826A-F0761C4E02F5}|FaviconURL, http://homepage-web.com/favicon.ico, Quarantined, [0bb8439a9bef78be2d164ab68e76b34d]
PUP.Optional.HomePageHelper.A, HKU\S-1-5-21-34764829-2575700037-636409293-1001\SOFTWARE\MICROSOFT\INTERNET EXPLORER\SEARCHSCOPES\{73D45735-E751-11E4-826A-F0761C4E02F5}|FaviconURLFallback, http://homepage-web.com/favicon.ico, Quarantined, [a122cf0ecebc3600063d7e82d331a65a]
PUP.Optional.HomePageHelper.A, HKU\S-1-5-21-34764829-2575700037-636409293-1001\SOFTWARE\MICROSOFT\INTERNET EXPLORER\SEARCHSCOPES\{73D45735-E751-11E4-826A-F0761C4E02F5}|TopResultURL, http://search.homepage-web.com/?src=omnibox&partner=toshibaupd&q={searchTerms}, Quarantined, [c7fc13caf89295a19ea5fb058d7730d0]
PUP.Optional.HomePageHelper.A, HKU\S-1-5-21-34764829-2575700037-636409293-1001\SOFTWARE\MICROSOFT\INTERNET EXPLORER\SEARCHSCOPES\{73D45735-E751-11E4-826A-F0761C4E02F5}|URL, http://search.homepage-web.com/?src=omnibox&partner=toshibaupd&q={searchTerms}, Quarantined, [5172dffebad0a98dd27148b8f11310f0]
PUP.Optional.HomePageHelper.A, HKU\S-1-5-21-34764829-2575700037-636409293-1001\SOFTWARE\MICROSOFT\INTERNET EXPLORER\SEARCHSCOPES\{95566B53-F639-11E4-826A-F0761C4E02F5}|FaviconURL, http://homepage-web.com/favicon.ico, Quarantined, [5e65b12c1f6b1620dd66ae5253b10ff1]
PUP.Optional.HomePageHelper.A, HKU\S-1-5-21-34764829-2575700037-636409293-1001\SOFTWARE\MICROSOFT\INTERNET EXPLORER\SEARCHSCOPES\{95566B53-F639-11E4-826A-F0761C4E02F5}|FaviconURLFallback, http://homepage-web.com/favicon.ico, Quarantined, [21a24895adddec4a2d1641bfd430bb45]
PUP.Optional.HomePageHelper.A, HKU\S-1-5-21-34764829-2575700037-636409293-1001\SOFTWARE\MICROSOFT\INTERNET EXPLORER\SEARCHSCOPES\{95566B53-F639-11E4-826A-F0761C4E02F5}|TopResultURL, http://search.homepage-web.com/?src=omnibox&partner=toshibaupd&q={searchTerms}, Quarantined, [e9da1fbe4644ca6c52f1c937e61e49b7]
PUP.Optional.HomePageHelper.A, HKU\S-1-5-21-34764829-2575700037-636409293-1001\SOFTWARE\MICROSOFT\INTERNET EXPLORER\SEARCHSCOPES\{95566B53-F639-11E4-826A-F0761C4E02F5}|URL, http://search.homepage-web.com/?src=omnibox&partner=toshibaupd&q={searchTerms}, Quarantined, [ac1711cc3753f244eb5827d9000444bc]

Registry Data: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Folders: 12
PUP.Optional.CrossRider.A, C:\Users\tt\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ohodmcahedcphoipgooelhjcfahodhcj\1.26.164_0, Quarantined, [aa19e3fa3456082eeadabad6ed189a66], 
PUP.Optional.CrossRider.A, C:\Users\tt\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ohodmcahedcphoipgooelhjcfahodhcj\1.26.164_0\extensionData, Quarantined, [aa19e3fa3456082eeadabad6ed189a66], 
PUP.Optional.CrossRider.A, C:\Users\tt\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ohodmcahedcphoipgooelhjcfahodhcj\1.26.164_0\extensionData\plugins, Quarantined, [aa19e3fa3456082eeadabad6ed189a66], 
PUP.Optional.CrossRider.A, C:\Users\tt\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ohodmcahedcphoipgooelhjcfahodhcj\1.26.164_0\extensionData\userCode, Quarantined, [aa19e3fa3456082eeadabad6ed189a66], 
PUP.Optional.CrossRider.A, C:\Users\tt\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ohodmcahedcphoipgooelhjcfahodhcj\1.26.164_0\icons, Quarantined, [aa19e3fa3456082eeadabad6ed189a66], 
PUP.Optional.CrossRider.A, C:\Users\tt\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ohodmcahedcphoipgooelhjcfahodhcj\1.26.164_0\icons\actions, Quarantined, [aa19e3fa3456082eeadabad6ed189a66], 
PUP.Optional.CrossRider.A, C:\Users\tt\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ohodmcahedcphoipgooelhjcfahodhcj\1.26.164_0\js, Quarantined, [aa19e3fa3456082eeadabad6ed189a66], 
PUP.Optional.CrossRider.A, C:\Users\tt\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ohodmcahedcphoipgooelhjcfahodhcj\1.26.164_0\js\api, Quarantined, [aa19e3fa3456082eeadabad6ed189a66], 
PUP.Optional.CrossRider.A, C:\Users\tt\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ohodmcahedcphoipgooelhjcfahodhcj\1.26.164_0\js\lib, Quarantined, [aa19e3fa3456082eeadabad6ed189a66], 
PUP.Optional.CrossRider.A, C:\Users\tt\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ohodmcahedcphoipgooelhjcfahodhcj\1.26.164_0\js\lib\popupResource, Quarantined, [aa19e3fa3456082eeadabad6ed189a66], 
PUP.Optional.CrossRider.A, C:\Users\tt\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ohodmcahedcphoipgooelhjcfahodhcj\1.26.164_0\_metadata, Quarantined, [aa19e3fa3456082eeadabad6ed189a66], 
PUP.Optional.CrossRider.A, C:\Users\tt\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ohodmcahedcphoipgooelhjcfahodhcj, Quarantined, [aa19e3fa3456082eeadabad6ed189a66],

Files: 64
PUP.Optional.CrossRider.A, C:\Users\tt\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ohodmcahedcphoipgooelhjcfahodhcj\1.26.164_0\crossriderManifest.json, Quarantined, [aa19e3fa3456082eeadabad6ed189a66], 
PUP.Optional.CrossRider.A, C:\Users\tt\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ohodmcahedcphoipgooelhjcfahodhcj\1.26.164_0\background.html, Quarantined, [aa19e3fa3456082eeadabad6ed189a66], 
PUP.Optional.CrossRider.A, C:\Users\tt\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ohodmcahedcphoipgooelhjcfahodhcj\1.26.164_0\manifest.json, Quarantined, [aa19e3fa3456082eeadabad6ed189a66], 
PUP.Optional.CrossRider.A, C:\Users\tt\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ohodmcahedcphoipgooelhjcfahodhcj\1.26.164_0\popup.html, Quarantined, [aa19e3fa3456082eeadabad6ed189a66], 
PUP.Optional.CrossRider.A, C:\Users\tt\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ohodmcahedcphoipgooelhjcfahodhcj\1.26.164_0\extensionData\manifest.xml, Quarantined, [aa19e3fa3456082eeadabad6ed189a66], 
PUP.Optional.CrossRider.A, C:\Users\tt\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ohodmcahedcphoipgooelhjcfahodhcj\1.26.164_0\extensionData\plugins.json, Quarantined, [aa19e3fa3456082eeadabad6ed189a66], 
PUP.Optional.CrossRider.A, C:\Users\tt\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ohodmcahedcphoipgooelhjcfahodhcj\1.26.164_0\extensionData\plugins\47_resources_background.js, Quarantined, [aa19e3fa3456082eeadabad6ed189a66], 
PUP.Optional.CrossRider.A, C:\Users\tt\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ohodmcahedcphoipgooelhjcfahodhcj\1.26.164_0\extensionData\plugins\13_CrossriderAppUtils.js, Quarantined, [aa19e3fa3456082eeadabad6ed189a66], 
PUP.Optional.CrossRider.A, C:\Users\tt\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ohodmcahedcphoipgooelhjcfahodhcj\1.26.164_0\extensionData\plugins\14_CrossriderUtils.js, Quarantined, [aa19e3fa3456082eeadabad6ed189a66], 
PUP.Optional.CrossRider.A, C:\Users\tt\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ohodmcahedcphoipgooelhjcfahodhcj\1.26.164_0\extensionData\plugins\177_crossriderDashboard.js, Quarantined, [aa19e3fa3456082eeadabad6ed189a66], 
PUP.Optional.CrossRider.A, C:\Users\tt\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ohodmcahedcphoipgooelhjcfahodhcj\1.26.164_0\extensionData\plugins\17_jQuery.js, Quarantined, [aa19e3fa3456082eeadabad6ed189a66], 
PUP.Optional.CrossRider.A, C:\Users\tt\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ohodmcahedcphoipgooelhjcfahodhcj\1.26.164_0\extensionData\plugins\182_openUrl.js, Quarantined, [aa19e3fa3456082eeadabad6ed189a66], 
PUP.Optional.CrossRider.A, C:\Users\tt\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ohodmcahedcphoipgooelhjcfahodhcj\1.26.164_0\extensionData\plugins\183_tabsWrapper.js, Quarantined, [aa19e3fa3456082eeadabad6ed189a66], 
PUP.Optional.CrossRider.A, C:\Users\tt\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ohodmcahedcphoipgooelhjcfahodhcj\1.26.164_0\extensionData\plugins\19_CHAppAPIWrapper.js, Quarantined, [aa19e3fa3456082eeadabad6ed189a66], 
PUP.Optional.CrossRider.A, C:\Users\tt\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ohodmcahedcphoipgooelhjcfahodhcj\1.26.164_0\extensionData\plugins\1_base.js, Quarantined, [aa19e3fa3456082eeadabad6ed189a66], 
PUP.Optional.CrossRider.A, C:\Users\tt\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ohodmcahedcphoipgooelhjcfahodhcj\1.26.164_0\extensionData\plugins\207_dbWrapper.js, Quarantined, [aa19e3fa3456082eeadabad6ed189a66], 
PUP.Optional.CrossRider.A, C:\Users\tt\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ohodmcahedcphoipgooelhjcfahodhcj\1.26.164_0\extensionData\plugins\21_debug.js, Quarantined, [aa19e3fa3456082eeadabad6ed189a66], 
PUP.Optional.CrossRider.A, C:\Users\tt\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ohodmcahedcphoipgooelhjcfahodhcj\1.26.164_0\extensionData\plugins\22_resources.js, Quarantined, [aa19e3fa3456082eeadabad6ed189a66], 
PUP.Optional.CrossRider.A, C:\Users\tt\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ohodmcahedcphoipgooelhjcfahodhcj\1.26.164_0\extensionData\plugins\28_initializer.js, Quarantined, [aa19e3fa3456082eeadabad6ed189a66], 
PUP.Optional.CrossRider.A, C:\Users\tt\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ohodmcahedcphoipgooelhjcfahodhcj\1.26.164_0\extensionData\plugins\4_jquery_1_7_1.js, Quarantined, [aa19e3fa3456082eeadabad6ed189a66], 
PUP.Optional.CrossRider.A, C:\Users\tt\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ohodmcahedcphoipgooelhjcfahodhcj\1.26.164_0\extensionData\plugins\5_notifications.js, Quarantined, [aa19e3fa3456082eeadabad6ed189a66], 
PUP.Optional.CrossRider.A, C:\Users\tt\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ohodmcahedcphoipgooelhjcfahodhcj\1.26.164_0\extensionData\plugins\64_appApiMessage.js, Quarantined, [aa19e3fa3456082eeadabad6ed189a66], 
PUP.Optional.CrossRider.A, C:\Users\tt\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ohodmcahedcphoipgooelhjcfahodhcj\1.26.164_0\extensionData\plugins\72_appApiValidation.js, Quarantined, [aa19e3fa3456082eeadabad6ed189a66], 
PUP.Optional.CrossRider.A, C:\Users\tt\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ohodmcahedcphoipgooelhjcfahodhcj\1.26.164_0\extensionData\plugins\78_CrossriderInfo.js, Quarantined, [aa19e3fa3456082eeadabad6ed189a66], 
PUP.Optional.CrossRider.A, C:\Users\tt\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ohodmcahedcphoipgooelhjcfahodhcj\1.26.164_0\extensionData\plugins\7_hooks.js, Quarantined, [aa19e3fa3456082eeadabad6ed189a66], 
PUP.Optional.CrossRider.A, C:\Users\tt\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ohodmcahedcphoipgooelhjcfahodhcj\1.26.164_0\extensionData\plugins\80_CHPopupAppAPI.js, Quarantined, [aa19e3fa3456082eeadabad6ed189a66], 
PUP.Optional.CrossRider.A, C:\Users\tt\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ohodmcahedcphoipgooelhjcfahodhcj\1.26.164_0\extensionData\plugins\97_resourceApiWrapper.js, Quarantined, [aa19e3fa3456082eeadabad6ed189a66], 
PUP.Optional.CrossRider.A, C:\Users\tt\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ohodmcahedcphoipgooelhjcfahodhcj\1.26.164_0\extensionData\plugins\9_search_engine_hook.js, Quarantined, [aa19e3fa3456082eeadabad6ed189a66], 
PUP.Optional.CrossRider.A, C:\Users\tt\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ohodmcahedcphoipgooelhjcfahodhcj\1.26.164_0\extensionData\userCode\background.js, Quarantined, [aa19e3fa3456082eeadabad6ed189a66], 
PUP.Optional.CrossRider.A, C:\Users\tt\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ohodmcahedcphoipgooelhjcfahodhcj\1.26.164_0\extensionData\userCode\extension.js, Quarantined, [aa19e3fa3456082eeadabad6ed189a66], 
PUP.Optional.CrossRider.A, C:\Users\tt\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ohodmcahedcphoipgooelhjcfahodhcj\1.26.164_0\icons\icon128.png, Quarantined, [aa19e3fa3456082eeadabad6ed189a66], 
PUP.Optional.CrossRider.A, C:\Users\tt\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ohodmcahedcphoipgooelhjcfahodhcj\1.26.164_0\icons\icon16.png, Quarantined, [aa19e3fa3456082eeadabad6ed189a66], 
PUP.Optional.CrossRider.A, C:\Users\tt\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ohodmcahedcphoipgooelhjcfahodhcj\1.26.164_0\icons\icon48.png, Quarantined, [aa19e3fa3456082eeadabad6ed189a66], 
PUP.Optional.CrossRider.A, C:\Users\tt\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ohodmcahedcphoipgooelhjcfahodhcj\1.26.164_0\icons\actions\1.png, Quarantined, [aa19e3fa3456082eeadabad6ed189a66], 
PUP.Optional.CrossRider.A, C:\Users\tt\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ohodmcahedcphoipgooelhjcfahodhcj\1.26.164_0\js\background.js, Quarantined, [aa19e3fa3456082eeadabad6ed189a66], 
PUP.Optional.CrossRider.A, C:\Users\tt\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ohodmcahedcphoipgooelhjcfahodhcj\1.26.164_0\js\main.js, Quarantined, [aa19e3fa3456082eeadabad6ed189a66], 
PUP.Optional.CrossRider.A, C:\Users\tt\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ohodmcahedcphoipgooelhjcfahodhcj\1.26.164_0\js\platformVersion.js, Quarantined, [aa19e3fa3456082eeadabad6ed189a66], 
PUP.Optional.CrossRider.A, C:\Users\tt\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ohodmcahedcphoipgooelhjcfahodhcj\1.26.164_0\js\api\chrome.js, Quarantined, [aa19e3fa3456082eeadabad6ed189a66], 
PUP.Optional.CrossRider.A, C:\Users\tt\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ohodmcahedcphoipgooelhjcfahodhcj\1.26.164_0\js\api\cookie.js, Quarantined, [aa19e3fa3456082eeadabad6ed189a66], 
PUP.Optional.CrossRider.A, C:\Users\tt\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ohodmcahedcphoipgooelhjcfahodhcj\1.26.164_0\js\api\message.js, Quarantined, [aa19e3fa3456082eeadabad6ed189a66], 
PUP.Optional.CrossRider.A, C:\Users\tt\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ohodmcahedcphoipgooelhjcfahodhcj\1.26.164_0\js\api\monitor.js, Quarantined, [aa19e3fa3456082eeadabad6ed189a66], 
PUP.Optional.CrossRider.A, C:\Users\tt\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ohodmcahedcphoipgooelhjcfahodhcj\1.26.164_0\js\api\pageAction.js, Quarantined, [aa19e3fa3456082eeadabad6ed189a66], 
PUP.Optional.CrossRider.A, C:\Users\tt\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ohodmcahedcphoipgooelhjcfahodhcj\1.26.164_0\js\api\pageActionBG.js, Quarantined, [aa19e3fa3456082eeadabad6ed189a66], 
PUP.Optional.CrossRider.A, C:\Users\tt\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ohodmcahedcphoipgooelhjcfahodhcj\1.26.164_0\js\lib\app_api.js, Quarantined, [aa19e3fa3456082eeadabad6ed189a66], 
PUP.Optional.CrossRider.A, C:\Users\tt\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ohodmcahedcphoipgooelhjcfahodhcj\1.26.164_0\js\lib\bg_app_api.js, Quarantined, [aa19e3fa3456082eeadabad6ed189a66], 
PUP.Optional.CrossRider.A, C:\Users\tt\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ohodmcahedcphoipgooelhjcfahodhcj\1.26.164_0\js\lib\consts.js, Quarantined, [aa19e3fa3456082eeadabad6ed189a66], 
PUP.Optional.CrossRider.A, C:\Users\tt\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ohodmcahedcphoipgooelhjcfahodhcj\1.26.164_0\js\lib\cookie_store.js, Quarantined, [aa19e3fa3456082eeadabad6ed189a66], 
PUP.Optional.CrossRider.A, C:\Users\tt\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ohodmcahedcphoipgooelhjcfahodhcj\1.26.164_0\js\lib\crossriderAPI.js, Quarantined, [aa19e3fa3456082eeadabad6ed189a66], 
PUP.Optional.CrossRider.A, C:\Users\tt\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ohodmcahedcphoipgooelhjcfahodhcj\1.26.164_0\js\lib\delegate.js, Quarantined, [aa19e3fa3456082eeadabad6ed189a66], 
PUP.Optional.CrossRider.A, C:\Users\tt\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ohodmcahedcphoipgooelhjcfahodhcj\1.26.164_0\js\lib\events.js, Quarantined, [aa19e3fa3456082eeadabad6ed189a66], 
PUP.Optional.CrossRider.A, C:\Users\tt\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ohodmcahedcphoipgooelhjcfahodhcj\1.26.164_0\js\lib\extensionDataStore.js, Quarantined, [aa19e3fa3456082eeadabad6ed189a66], 
PUP.Optional.CrossRider.A, C:\Users\tt\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ohodmcahedcphoipgooelhjcfahodhcj\1.26.164_0\js\lib\installer.js, Quarantined, [aa19e3fa3456082eeadabad6ed189a66], 
PUP.Optional.CrossRider.A, C:\Users\tt\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ohodmcahedcphoipgooelhjcfahodhcj\1.26.164_0\js\lib\logFile.js, Quarantined, [aa19e3fa3456082eeadabad6ed189a66], 
PUP.Optional.CrossRider.A, C:\Users\tt\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ohodmcahedcphoipgooelhjcfahodhcj\1.26.164_0\js\lib\logging.js, Quarantined, [aa19e3fa3456082eeadabad6ed189a66], 
PUP.Optional.CrossRider.A, C:\Users\tt\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ohodmcahedcphoipgooelhjcfahodhcj\1.26.164_0\js\lib\onBGDocumentLoad.js, Quarantined, [aa19e3fa3456082eeadabad6ed189a66], 
PUP.Optional.CrossRider.A, C:\Users\tt\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ohodmcahedcphoipgooelhjcfahodhcj\1.26.164_0\js\lib\reports.js, Quarantined, [aa19e3fa3456082eeadabad6ed189a66], 
PUP.Optional.CrossRider.A, C:\Users\tt\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ohodmcahedcphoipgooelhjcfahodhcj\1.26.164_0\js\lib\storageWrapper.js, Quarantined, [aa19e3fa3456082eeadabad6ed189a66], 
PUP.Optional.CrossRider.A, C:\Users\tt\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ohodmcahedcphoipgooelhjcfahodhcj\1.26.164_0\js\lib\updateManager.js, Quarantined, [aa19e3fa3456082eeadabad6ed189a66], 
PUP.Optional.CrossRider.A, C:\Users\tt\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ohodmcahedcphoipgooelhjcfahodhcj\1.26.164_0\js\lib\util.js, Quarantined, [aa19e3fa3456082eeadabad6ed189a66], 
PUP.Optional.CrossRider.A, C:\Users\tt\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ohodmcahedcphoipgooelhjcfahodhcj\1.26.164_0\js\lib\xhr.js, Quarantined, [aa19e3fa3456082eeadabad6ed189a66], 
PUP.Optional.CrossRider.A, C:\Users\tt\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ohodmcahedcphoipgooelhjcfahodhcj\1.26.164_0\js\lib\popupResource\newPopup.js, Quarantined, [aa19e3fa3456082eeadabad6ed189a66], 
PUP.Optional.CrossRider.A, C:\Users\tt\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ohodmcahedcphoipgooelhjcfahodhcj\1.26.164_0\js\lib\popupResource\popup.js, Quarantined, [aa19e3fa3456082eeadabad6ed189a66], 
PUP.Optional.CrossRider.A, C:\Users\tt\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ohodmcahedcphoipgooelhjcfahodhcj\1.26.164_0\_metadata\computed_hashes.json, Quarantined, [aa19e3fa3456082eeadabad6ed189a66], 
PUP.Optional.CrossRider.A, C:\Users\tt\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ohodmcahedcphoipgooelhjcfahodhcj\1.26.164_0\_metadata\verified_contents.json, Quarantined, [aa19e3fa3456082eeadabad6ed189a66],

Physical Sectors: 0
(No malicious items detected)

(end)


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

That Potentially Unwanted program - PUP that malwarebytes found - Crossrider is usually acquired when downloading free software - video streaming download managers etc
Sites such as Softonic, Brithersoft, Cnet are prime sources for acquiring such.
It is installed as a BHO Browser helper object
It sometimes changes the homepage of your browser and sometimes can interfere with the browsers security.

It is best not on your computer
When ever you install always use custom installation and pay particular attention to what you are installing
For instance Adobe in default update or install will install Google by default as your search engine and the google toolbar
SO always check

You should *always pay attention when installing software* because often, a software installer includes optional installs, such as this PUP.Optional.CrossRider browser hijacker. Be very careful what you agree to install.
*Always opt for the custom installation* and deselect anything that is not familiar, especially optional software that you never wanted to download and install in the first place. It goes without saying that you should not install software that you don't trust.

Please reboot and report how it is running


----------



## kathyc01772 (Nov 18, 2014)

Ok, boot up time is 42 seconds from the moment I pushed the on button till my home page appeared. I can live with that. It used to be almost 2 minutes for a reboot. The facebook page loaded in 8 seconds as opposed to what used to take 40 seconds. So there is a remarkable difference, The cpu runs high as a page loads then drops back into the 20's, whereas before it always showed 95% usage before, This is very acceptable. Thank you so much for all your help. I really appreciate it.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

That is good and thank you for your expressed appreciation
I will now review the whole of the topic and post any final suggestions
That will not be tonight as I am in the UK and it is signing off time
About 1800 UK time I expect to post
Goodnight


----------



## kathyc01772 (Nov 18, 2014)

I work a rotating shift back here in the USA so that is why it took me a little while in between answering and posting results, so thank you for having patience with me. I hope you have a wonderful night.


----------



## mr_robert_moss (Jun 17, 2015)

You can split the partition and install Vista on the blank partition and duel boot...that way if you want to keep one or the other you can just delete the other partition you don't want and than combine the partitions into one again

Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

kathyc01772

My advice is that you do not even consider trying the last suggestion - for the many reasons already discussed

Please do this
Download *AdwCleaner* by Xplode - save onto your Desktop.


 Double click on Adwcleaner.exe to run the tool.
 Click on Scan
 Once the scan is done, click on the *Clean button*. <<<--- Ensure this option is completed
 You will get a prompt asking to close all programs. Click OK.
 Click OK again to reboot your computer.
 A text file will open after the restart. Please post the content of that logfile in your reply.
 You can also find the logfile at C:\AdwCleaner.txt.
On that download link at Bleeping Computer there are other programs advertised such as ComboFix, RKill etc these are specialist tools and you are advised not to try and use any such programs, unless advised by a specialist, such as one of our experts in the Malware forum.

AdwCleaner is safe to use.


----------



## kathyc01772 (Nov 18, 2014)

Yes, based on what we discussed earlier I agree that while it may be good advice for others, I don't want to attempt it on this laptop. I am satisfied with the way it is running now, so it's no longer an issue. Here is the adwcleaner report. There was quite a bit more in this laptop than I had originally imagined. I thought it had all been cleaned out when I got it, but evidently there was still quite a bit of leftover debris floating around. I'm thinking it's pretty much cleared out now.
# AdwCleaner v4.207 - Logfile created 05/07/2015 at 10:37:35
# Updated 21/06/2015 by Xplode
# Database : 2015-07-05.2 [Server]
# Operating system : Windows 8.1 Connected (x64)
# Username : tt - BAR
# Running from : E:\AdwCleaner.exe
# Option : Cleaning

***** [ Services ] *****

***** [ Files / Folders ] *****

Folder Deleted : C:\ProgramData\pokki
Folder Deleted : C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Local\pokki
Folder Deleted : C:\Users\tt\AppData\Local\pokki
File Deleted : C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch\User Pinned\TaskBar\Pokki Start Menu.lnk
File Deleted : C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Goodgame Empire.lnk
File Deleted : C:\Users\Guest\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Pokki Start Menu.lnk
File Deleted : C:\Users\tt\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Goodgame Empire.lnk

***** [ Scheduled tasks ] *****

***** [ Shortcuts ] *****

***** [ Registry ] *****

Value Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run [Pokki]
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Classes\AllFileSystemObjects\shell\pokki
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Classes\Directory\shell\pokki
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Classes\Drive\shell\pokki
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Classes\lnkfile\shell\pokki
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\Pokki_149b46d4a102c0304583931ceaa3f0bf19785ee3
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\Pokki_2e9d53cc2b402b6e65aa9551308ca17a19c4721a
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\Pokki_34e8f5c0c9e5744bf2cdb514283762dd0524776b
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\Pokki_cfada041afdc4a11092a096cac66ab6a0945d92b
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Pokki
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\Pokki

***** [ Web browsers ] *****

-\\ Internet Explorer v11.0.9600.17126

-\\ Google Chrome v43.0.2357.130

[C:\Users\tt\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Web Data] - Deleted [Search Provider] : hxxp://search.conduit.com/Results.aspx?ctid=CT3317742&octid=EB_ORIGINAL_CTID&SearchSource=58&CUI=&UM=2&UP=SPDDE9D869-9EA4-4F1D-81C2-77192361ADB0&q={searchTerms}&SSPV=
[C:\Users\tt\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Web Data] - Deleted [Search Provider] : hxxp://search.zonealarm.com/search?src=sp&tbid=goughDev3&Lan=en&q={searchTerms}&gu=9ba78aa924c04036b414731e3f2911df&tu=10G9z00AW2B0Ca0&sku=&tstsId=&ver=&
[C:\Users\tt\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Web Data] - Deleted [Search Provider] : hxxp://search.babylon.com/web/{searchTerms}?babsrc=browsersearch&AF=14628
[C:\Users\tt\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Web Data] - Deleted [Search Provider] : hxxp://www.istart123.com/web/?type=ds&ts=1408406530&from=tugs&uid=ST1000DM003-9YN162_S1D7GW1R&q={searchTerms}
[C:\Users\tt\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Web Data] - Deleted [Search Provider] : hxxp://wisersearch.com/search.php?channel=en&q={searchTerms}
[C:\Users\tt\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Web Data] - Deleted [Search Provider] : hxxp://www.istart123.com/web/?type=ds&ts=1408406530&from=tugs&uid=ST1000DM003-9YN162_S1D7GW1R&q={searchTerms}
[C:\Users\tt\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Web Data] - Deleted [Search Provider] : hxxp://search.conduit.com/Results.aspx?ctid=CT3317458&octid=EB_ORIGINAL_CTID&SearchSource=58&CUI=&UM=2&UP=SP09C56315-C265-4769-9F8B-D5E1149DA300&q={searchTerms}&SSPV=
[C:\Users\tt\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Web Data] - Deleted [Search Provider] : hxxp://en.softonic.com/s/{searchTerms}
[C:\Users\tt\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Web Data] - Deleted [Search Provider] : hxxp://search.aol.com/aol/search?q={searchTerms}
[C:\Users\tt\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Web Data] - Deleted [Search Provider] : hxxp://websearch.ask.com/redirect?client=cr&src=kw&tb=ORJ&o=100000031&locale=en_US&apn_uid=C2B46C91-55B8-4907-9B71-AE5694EB17F9&apn_ptnrs=TV&apn_sauid=D8724C08-2F89-4E7B-B68E-9041269896D7&apn_dtid=OSJ000YYUS&q={searchTerms}
[C:\Users\tt\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Web Data] - Deleted [Search Provider] : hxxp://searchassist.verizon.com/index?ClientLocation=us&ParticipantID=euekiz39ksg8nwp7iqj2fp5wzfwi5q76&Implementation=0&LinkID=U%40kCSH8AAAEAACqkFE4AAAHM&FailureMode=5&pvf=1&pvi=0&SearchQuery={searchTerms}&search=Search
[C:\Users\tt\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Web Data] - Deleted [Search Provider] : hxxp://www.ask.com/web?q={searchTerms}
[C:\Users\tt\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Web Data] - Deleted [Search Provider] : hxxp://search.homepage-web.com/?src=omnibox&partner=toshibaupd&q={searchTerms}
[C:\Users\tt\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Secure Preferences] - Deleted [Homepage] : hxxp://search.conduit.com/?ctid=CT3317458&octid=EB_ORIGINAL_CTID&SearchSource=55&CUI=&UM=2&UP=SPE5B75EF0-9289-4CC8-BF40-1DD7D3C8DE7A&SSPV=

*************************

AdwCleaner[R0].txt - [5205 bytes] - [05/07/2015 10:34:15]
AdwCleaner[S0].txt - [5155 bytes] - [05/07/2015 10:37:35]

########## EOF - C:\AdwCleaner\AdwCleaner[S0].txt - [5214 bytes] ##########


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Most of that is NOT what was installed
Most of it has come from you or someone downloading
Conduit
softonic
ask.com
Babylon

are all acquired from what I would call doubtful download sites
mostly as I said by just accepting the download and not checking what is coming with it

The Malwarebytes download is an example but of course that is not in any context inadvisable for the 30 day trial but I would rather have seen it as an opt in rather than an opt out

In the examples outlined above these have added search providers to your browser and the more add-ons you have the longer the browser takes to load
Additionally conduit and others do this

Conduit (e.g., Background Container that registers on its own in the Windows system rundll32 process, and starts every time your system boots to collect data about all the websites you visit, in order to provide you with individual advertisements, and receive revenue from your clicks on these ads).

*Babylon* is a program that offers a web search engine (*isearch.babylon.com*) and toolbar which are being promoted via other free programs, and once installed on your computer, they will hijack your browser homepage and replace your default search engine.Futhermore, this program will display ads and sponsored links in your search results, and may colect search terms from your search queries.

I know it is not easy for someone who does not have knowledge but you really do need to exercise caution

Please report how it is running now
POKKI start has gone, and if you really wish it we can restore that
IMHO on 8.1 it is not necessary and a vast number of shortcut keys make it - 8.1 very easy to use

Are you aware of these shortcuts please such as windows key from desktop takes you to start tiles
then back to desktop
also the same from the internet browser

That is just one there are many if you wish have a look at this 
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-gb/windows/keyboard-shortcuts#keyboard-shortcuts=windows-8

although it looks a little heavy you soon of course use these as second nature


----------



## kathyc01772 (Nov 18, 2014)

there are a lot of wonderful shortcuts at that website. Yes, it does look a little heavy, but I printed the list and have it handing on the wall by my computer desk.
The laptop is doing what I bought it for and that is to do email and check the morning weather and news and a few quick website searches. It seems to handle that just fine now. I was very discouraged before because of how slow it was and how long I had to wait for the pages to load. That is no longer a problem.
But I tried doing the same steps with our desktop and everything was fine until I did the sfc /sannow. It showed some corrupt files that it could not correct. Is it ok to ignore it since it seems to run ok?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. So can we consider the laptop solved

2. Re the second part of your post


> But I tried doing the same steps with our desktop and everything was fine until I did the sfc /sannow. It showed some corrupt files that it could not correct. Is it ok to ignore it since it seems to run ok?


So what were or are the problems with the desktop
send me the sys utility please
as you did on this for the laptop
copy and paste the info in the white box
post 16 refers


----------



## kathyc01772 (Nov 18, 2014)

Yes, laptop problem is solved. 100%.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Well post it then - details as requested, please and we will look at the desktop


----------



## kathyc01772 (Nov 18, 2014)

Here is the desk top sys info. The desktop is running good, I just thought maybe I could run the same tests that we did to improve the laptop. But if you think I should leave well enough alone, I am ok with that.

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 8.1, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i3-3220 CPU @ 3.30GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 58 Stepping 9
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 8058 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) HD Graphics, -1984 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 935536 MB, Free - 255677 MB; D: Total - 16469 MB, Free - 1871 MB;
Motherboard: PEGATRON CORPORATION, 2ADC
Antivirus: Ad-Aware Antivirus, Updated and Enabled


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

If its running OK leave it 
The golden rule is do not try and tweak a system that is running OK
The gains if there are any will be minimal, whereas the losses could be great
IMHO there is only one AV for windows 8.1 and that is the included Defender 
supported with a regular scan from the free malwarebytes
Many third party AV programs run OK and all works until a set of windows updates particularly the security updates and then often aspects of windows go wrong
One of the most frequent problems is with windows store apps


However as I said - do not try and fix what is not broken


----------



## kathyc01772 (Nov 18, 2014)

ok, that sounds reasonable to me. It's running good without any noticeable problems, so I am going to leave it at that. What you say about AV programs make sense to me. I will be using window's defender from now on. I wish to thank you again for your time and I would say that we can officially mark this as Solved.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

thanks please click the mark solved button on your post


----------

